# Self-destructive behavior



## jeffrey (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello,
        I seem to have lost my dignity,i`m trying to get help anywhere i can.At times i have moments of clarity where i can see what i have to do to change but then i fall back into bad habits and bring about all the misery on myself,my own worst enemy kind of thing.I need a life transplant,because i hurt myself i hurt others around me too it`s not fair on anyone,i get depressed about it all and angry,i put myself down as i`m not happy,what can i do?


----------



## jeffrey (Jun 30, 2005)

*self destructive behavior*

Hello,
        I seem to have lost my dignity,i`m trying to get help anywhere i can.At times i have moments of clarity where i can see what i have to do to change but then i fall back into bad habits and bring about all the misery on myself,my own worst enemy kind of thing.I need a life transplant,because i hurt myself i hurt others around me too it`s not fair on anyone,i get depressed about it all and angry,i put myself down as i`m not happy,what can i do?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 30, 2005)

*self destructive behavior*

I think you need to start by providing a bit more information about the self-destructive behavior, how you hurt people, and what seems to trigger the behavior.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 30, 2005)

*self destructive behavior*

I think you need to start by providing a bit more information about the self-destructive behavior, how you hurt people, and what seems to trigger the behavior.


----------

